

Ask HN: Review our API - A single API to rule them all - eburcat

We're in a very alpha stage of developing a "semantic" API, that has some powerful capabilities:<p>* Querying Linked-Data and other ontologies.<p>* Easy pipelining of multiple APIs.<p>* Math, logic, graph-traversal, IO, string manipulation, data mining primitives.<p>* A templating language for easy creation of mashups.<p>* NLP and semantic analysis of text and web pages.<p>We'd like to pick your brain about it: your general opinion, what do you think this can be most valuable for, what would be the barriers for using it.<p>An introduction blog-post: http://blog.headup.com/2011/01/introducing-semantinets-api/<p>The API's wiki: http://wiki.headup.com/index.php?title=Knowledge_Graph_API
======
eburcat
And here are clickable links:

<http://blog.headup.com/2011/01/introducing-semantinets-api/>

<http://wiki.headup.com/index.php?title=Knowledge_Graph_API>

